# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Canard Console n°3

## Mjoln

Chouette numéro ! 
Encore des bugs sur certaines pages (celle sur Halo notamment) ou l'appli bloque les mouvements verticaux. Obligé de quitter la lecture puis d'y revenir pour débloquer le merdier.
Mais, j'ai appris des trucs et j'ai bien ri ! Ce qui, en fait, représente les deux raisons principales pour lesquelles j'achète ce magazine, enfin cette appli, ce...truc.

----------


## whitelao

moi ya pas mal d'articles ou j'ai pas les mouvements vertiko aussi...

----------

